# Goat friendly landscaping



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

We want to put some bushes around our house, but are finding it hard to get some that aren't poisonous to goats. Our goats rarely get around to the front of our house, but in case they do, we don't want them to get sick or worse if they eat anything. What does everyone else put around their houses?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have to admit I have what I want around the house. I have a lot of hosta. I have butterfly bush and rose of sharon and one small rhododendron along with a couple Japanese maple trees.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I am about ready to put what I want. I have looked and looked and everything I find is poisonous to goats. They may make it to the front of the house 3 or 4 times a year before we can catch them, so it's not like it's a big danger. I was just wondering if there are bushes that people have that aren't a danger to goats.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Raspberry and rose bushes! My goats never got near the house, except once.... Boy, they sure love roses...:laugh:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Any type of Dogwood, Magnolia, elderberry, Smoke tree, any type of willow, dwarf alder, salix, periwinkle vine, Oregon grape, bee balm, mint, catnip, blue eyes grass, etc.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im taking not here...I want to do something nice in my front yard...but I wont take a chance ...got to be goat safe...too many kiddos who forget to latch a gate


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm starting the permaculture in my yard this fall. We're doing River Birch, pink *****willows, dwarf Cattails, Camas, purple clover, and Blue Eyed grass in the swamp area. Magnolia, Saskatoon Berry, Blue Elderberry, Sweet Sorrel and Yellow Sorrel, mint, and various garden berries on the hillside. Oregon Grape and Salmonberry by the creek. The front yard will have a Smoke Tree, a Red Elderberry, a Crab Apple or two, Crimson Clover, and various Roses. In the space between the fence and the trailer tongue there will be Honeysuckle and several dwarf wild Willow that're already there.
All of these are non-toxic plants.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow Jill...I want pix when you are all done lol...I don't have near that energy...I will pick a corner and make it pretty lol. Hubby is building me a She Shed..or free standing porch....I want to plant around it as well...


----------

